# Wazzle's watercooling system



## wazzledoozle (Dec 15, 2005)

Well Urylin has provided most of what I need for a watercooling system, so far I have-

Volcano 4005 block/radiator
C-Systems CSP750 120 gph pump
Tygon 3/8id tubing
dual drivebay reservior
AXP Shim

Im going to go get some barbs tonight or tomorrow (or whenever I get to it)
But the Volcano 4005 wont fit in my case, so ill have to wait until after xmas to get a new case to fit it into. Im thinking a chemning full tower


----------



## djbbenn (Dec 15, 2005)

Awesome... lots of pics. Going to get a gpu block as well?

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 15, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Awesome... lots of pics. Going to get a gpu block as well?
> 
> -Dan


Probably wont get a GPU block, air cooling is doing fine.

Ill get pics up tomorrow


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh you _know_ you'll want a GPU block eventually. Congats on the system man. Pray for no leaks!

What motivated you to go WC? Wanted to get cooler, just quieter, or both?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Dec 15, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Oh you _know_ you'll want a GPU block eventually. Congats on the system man. Pray for no leaks!
> 
> What motivated you to go WC? Wanted to get cooler, just quieter, or both?


I need to beat the heat! I idle in the mid 40's


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 15, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I need to beat the heat! I idle in the mid 40's


I'm no XP expert, but isn't that about average for an XP? My friend's old 2000 XP ran at about 50º-53º idle OC'd to 2400 speeds.

Edit: 700th post! w00t!


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 15, 2005)

i dk mine runs bout 37ºC at 3200 spds from 2.0


----------



## wtf8269 (Dec 15, 2005)

Well then again Jason's was a Thoroughbred. Makes sense that Bartons would be cooler with the larger core size.


----------



## Urlyin (Dec 15, 2005)

hehe .. it's a flippin monster


----------



## intel igent (Dec 17, 2005)

lets get wet!  

take your time in setting up/arranging your loop and do leaktest  

if i can be of assistance just ask


----------

